# 1992 300ZX Restoration



## deeperDATA (Jul 19, 2014)

My brother just purchased a 1992 300ZX that he has had his eyes on for about a year. He found one with well preserved interior and a coat of paint that is holding up well. It LOOKS great, but we are wondering what is possible with a full restoration. The vehicle has over 209k miles and the big problem right now is the sticking transmission. Somewhere between 1st and 2nd or 2nd or 3rd it is failing to upshift. Any idea what that could be?

Also, with an engine with that many miles on it, should we just assume we'll have to put a new engine and/or transmission in it?

Since we're new to this restoration, can someone provide a few after market resources for parts and possibly a shop manual?

Thanks in advance.


----------

